# Any Cruzes in New Jersey?



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm just wondering if there is anyone on this site with a Cruze in New Jersey. If there is, please post!


----------



## CRS (Mar 22, 2011)

im from nj


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

CRS said:


> im from nj


Are you in Northern New Jersey or Southern New Jersey?


----------



## CRS (Mar 22, 2011)

id say central Jersey.... New Brunswick area


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

CRS said:


> id say central Jersey.... New Brunswick area


I'm south of you, but I was just in East Brunswick not too long ago.


----------



## CRS (Mar 22, 2011)

thats actually where i live ... east brunswick


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

CRS said:


> thats actually where i live ... east brunswick


Oh, I was right there then. I'll try to keep you in mind if I go there again.

Does anyone else on here live in New Jersey? If we could find enough people maybe we could get together and drive around with our Cruzes like the picture of the Cruzes in the Phillipines.


----------



## SingBam (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't live in NJ (anymore) but 90% of the 8300 miles on my Cruze are from driving in NJ!


----------



## Jnosker (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm in central New Jersey, Belle Mead. Picked up a cruze eco 2 weeks ago.


----------



## catmmmowns (Mar 14, 2011)

I live in bucks county, pa...which is close enough to nj  haha


----------



## Jomar1983 (Jan 3, 2011)

*North Jersey*

I'm up here in North Jersey...Hudson County.


----------



## AJ208 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm out in Point Pleasant with my Cruze, I haven't seen many around here at the shore.


----------



## Midnight Cruze (Feb 15, 2011)

*Monmouth County*

Like the car but due to what we have to pay OPEC I am not driving as much as I normally would.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

Im from NJ..Ocean County! Ive seen a few driving around. I always see this one with the 17 inch wheels that I now wish I had gotten


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Spotswood here. East Brunswick's little known neighbor.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello from Morris County


----------



## shri2222 (May 13, 2011)

North Jersey Rockaway area


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

From Bergen County, I am there a few times a month but live upstate NY now. 
Worked in Hudson County for 25 years. (Glad that s over!)


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Count me in, long beach island area


----------



## dreamsrpainful (Jun 8, 2011)

right here from jackson and work in freehold!


----------



## pianoman (Jul 14, 2011)

Audubon (near Cherry Hill)


----------



## Jeff Kehoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Haddonfield, (near Cherry Hill) (;


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone think that we should maybe set up a Cruze meet sometime?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

we should bring our cars to the chatsworth cranberry festival car show!!!! HAHA


----------



## The Duck (Jun 27, 2011)

From Stroudsburg Pa .. but I'm in Sparta almost every weekend


----------



## Midnight Cruze (Feb 15, 2011)

Monmouth County. New on 1/22/2011.


----------



## ESv1 (Aug 30, 2011)

I bought my Cruze in good old New Jersey when I got back from my deployment in June. I am originally from Perth Amboy born and raised. I have it down here with me in NC now.


----------



## sdjonedge (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello, I live in UPPER DEERFIELD, NJ. 08302. 

I purchased my 2012 LT/RS RED on AUG 3rd..


----------



## 2012ecoTOM (Sep 3, 2011)

Grew up in Woodbridge, work in Woodbridge, now live in Toms River


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

2012ecoTOM said:


> Grew up in Woodbridge, work in Woodbridge, now live in Toms River


ccasion14: your only 20 min from me


----------



## leematthews20XI (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm from Jersey. Bergen County.


----------



## SqueakyBed (Sep 26, 2011)

not jersey but bucks county pa


----------



## audiophile64 (Apr 16, 2011)

Im from north jersey near NYC


----------



## bluestop (Sep 21, 2011)

I live in South Jersey on the Burlington/Camden counties border


----------



## dreamsrpainful (Jun 8, 2011)

jackson nj here


----------



## MEATHEAD (Nov 29, 2011)

north jersey here what "exit" lol black metallic 2012 cruze wiith titanium and black 2 tones seats


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

Im in New Jersey. Bergen County area. Just picked up my Cruze yesterday


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

Ocean county here...

Sent from my SGH-I897 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I live in NY but work in Sussex County! Oh and my friend just bought a 2012 RS same color as my Eco and he lives in Hamburg! So thats sort of 2 more of us!


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

South Jersey :th_coolio:


----------



## Chriscruze (Mar 16, 2012)

south jersey exit 3 NJ turnpike 2012 blk/granite rs 1lt 6at


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

thats the exit I get off everyday M - F :smile:


Chriscruze said:


> south jersey exit 3 NJ turnpike 2012 blk/granite rs 1lt 6at


----------



## Bmsavage24 (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm livin n new jersey lol


----------



## Cornell87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Flemington NJ here.... 2012 cruze Eco 1.4L!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------

